# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νεα Περαμος - Μεγαρα - Σαλαμινα?

## agagag

Γεια σε ολους/ες, 

Μολις εστησα μια κεραια στη σκεπη μου και ελπιζω να μπορεσουμε να κανουμε καποιο λινκ με γειτονικες περιοχες και να συνδεθουμε στο δυκτιο και εμεις οι απο εδω! Φαινεται οτι υπαρχει ενδιαφερον στην ευρυτερη περιοχη με πολλους ανενεργουςκομβους.

Αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι μια απλη omni 8db στα 8 μετρα απο το εδαφος. Υπαρχει και ενα πιατο εδω που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει αλλα θεωρησα οτι μια ομνι ειναι καλιτερα σε αυτη τη φαση που δεν ξερουμε προς τα που θα υπαρξει συνδεση.

Εχω αρκετο χρονο και ορεξη για ασυρματα δικτυα! Πειτε μου αν με βλεπετε!

Αντωνης

----------


## papashark

Μπράβο Αντώνη, η κίνηση σου είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή για να ξεκινήσει να χτίζετε κάτι στην περιοχή σου. Θα πρέπει βέβαια να κάνεις αρκετή υπομονή, αλλά πιστεύω στο τέλος η προσπάθεια σου θα ανταμοιφθεί.

Ελπίζω να έχεις βάλεις για ssid το "awmn-ap16302" ή "awmn-16302" για να καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος ποιος είσαι  :: 

Aκόμα να κάνεις συχνά ένα "bump" (να γράφεις μια λέξη σε αυτό το thread) για να μην χαθεί το thread στην λήθη του χρόνου

----------


## B52

Παιζει να βλεπομαστε απο εδω οταν κατεβω καποιο Σ/Κ θα παρω εξοπλισμο για ενα scan.  ::

----------


## agagag

Ωραια αλλαξα το ονομα οπως προταθηκε και περιμενω.
Μηπως θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να επικοινωνησω με τους ασυνδετους γειτονες μου μεσο του forum;

αυτα για τωρα.

α

----------


## papashark

> Ωραια αλλαξα το ονομα οπως προταθηκε και περιμενω.
> Μηπως θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να επικοινωνησω με τους ασυνδετους γειτονες μου μεσο του forum;
> 
> αυτα για τωρα.
> 
> α


Οτι προσπάθεια κάνεις είναι καλή ιδέα.

Οποια προσπάθεια αποδώσει θα είναι και πετυχημένη ιδέα  ::

----------


## agagag

κανενα νεο προς το παρον. δυστυχώς δεν βλεπω και πολλα πραγματα κανοντας ενα scan.

----------


## papashark

> κανενα νεο προς το παρον. δυστυχώς δεν βλεπω και πολλα πραγματα κανοντας ενα scan.


Υπομονή και επιμονή φίλε μου, απαραίτητα όπλα στον μακρύ δρόμο που χάραξες  ::

----------


## agagag

bump  ::

----------


## denlinux

keep walking......  ::

----------


## RpMz

Μου θύμισες τον εαυτό μου πριν 3 χρόνια σχεδόν που έψαχνα μέσα στο πουθενά για να συνδεθώ..

Με επιμονή κ υπομονή όλα θα έρθουν.. Δείξε στο wind ότι είσαι ενεργός χρήστης, βάλε ότι πληροφορία μπορείς ώστε να μπορέσουν να σε βρούν εύκολα, και να τους εξηγείς τα υπέρ του δικτύου...

Στείσε και καμία υπηρεσία και κανα router για πειραματισμό και scanning ώστε όταν έρθει η ώρα να είσαι έτοιμος και να μην ψάχνεσε, κ έτσι θα κρατήσεις κ εσυ ο ίδιος το ενδιαφέρον σου για να συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο.. Δόξα το θεο το forum σε πληροφορίες είναι θυσαυρός...

----------

